# Hygrophila difformis?



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

yes, very easy. you will have a tank full of it before you know it.


----------



## Kittysnax (Dec 8, 2009)

oldpunk78 said:


> yes, very easy. you will have a tank full of it before you know it.


Thanks a TON! I think im gonna go try and snag that 28g bowfront today and I was browsing Petco.com for typical plants they sell.....

Seeing as how I read it is a smart idea to put some "test plants" in right at setup, I didnt wanna spend alot of money on them cause tbh, Im afraid I'll kill them. O well, I'll learn from failure IF it happens! ^_^

"Good Philosophy! See good in bad. I like! Good Fortune for you!"
-Old Oriental Guy from 5th element....:tongue:


----------



## fish h20 (May 5, 2009)

This grows really slow for me. Could just be my tank.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

fish h20 said:


> This grows really slow for me. Could just be my tank.


This is really strange because I've found that Hygro difformis (also called wisteria) is a very easy low light plant and for me it grows like a weed! (when it isn't being shaded by my sunset hygro that, for reasons unknown to me, LOVES growing in my low light tank!) I only keep low light/tech tanks and have had good luck with this plant in all of them. The only thing is that because it grow quickly, it needs a bit of fertilizing, either a nutrient rich soil or a root tab underneath it (while it does grow roots out of the stem, i find that it grows a fairly substantial root base as well so substrate fertilization seems to do well enough for it). At least for me


----------



## re_hashed (May 31, 2007)

I've considered this plant to, but for some reason I've never progressed into puchasing it.

The place that I usually get my plants from on-line - Java plants say:

http://www.java-plants.com/product_info.php?products_id=81

Origin:	South East Asia
pH: 6.2-7.2
Light: Bright
Temp:	24-28c

Ahhh, sod it, on may plant fourms people are saying that it's a low-light plant. I think that I'm just going to purchase a few of these and give them a go.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Before you purchase I'd definitely check out the swap n shop right here and see if anyone has a stem or two they'd be willing to send you, I bet you'll get some good luck! 

And it DEFINITELY grows in low light, not sure why it says bright?weird.


----------



## skabooya (Apr 15, 2005)

Im having issues growing this too. Then again Im having issues growing any hygro species. Never used too but yes they are supposted to grow very quickly and they are stunning.


----------

